Ask HN: How to self-learn computer engineering? - crinkletz
======
hackermailman
I assume you mean actual engineering. Look up the req for a MIT comp eng
degree, attempt to teach it to yourself through OCW
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/)

If you look at the regular course page, sometimes they have a more recent
YouTube lecture playlist. Engineering req 5(?)yrs of F/T school with TAs to
help the students, so you'd prob want to specialize unless you have 10yrs+ to
do it P/T and a home lab to hack on whatever risc-v chips

------
was_boring
Here is how I did it: 1) Pick a challenging language that you have to do
memory management (C++ for myself); 2) Start learning it and building
applications that you care about; 3) Start learning design patterns (gang of
four); 4) Pick up a second language at a higher level (Java was mine); 5) Add
databases, caching, etc., to your programs; 6) Ask what is practical to learn
in the field you choose based on your local market; 7) Get a job as jr.; 8)
You've made it and the learning just begins.

------
kleer001
One step at a time.

[https://collegeinfogeek.com/feynman-
technique/](https://collegeinfogeek.com/feynman-technique/)

